

Social network design principles - hshah
http://danlewisjames.com/resources/social-network-design-principles/

======
bjclark
Designing for the Social Web by Joshua Porter is one of the better books I've
ever read (3-4 times). My former colleagues at AboutUs.org even had a weekly
book club for it.

